# Can't find parport from PCI board -- worked around

## gourgou

Hello,

I've changed stuff in my box, and the new motherboard doesn't have a parallel port. So I bought a PCI board with one to connect my printer (lexmark e232, I won't plug it via usb). Now I can't get this controller board to show up anywhere under linux (2.6.32.2) and can't find a great lot of info on the web. For what I grabbed could come in useful:

# modprobe parport_pc pulls parport and ppdev, kernel logs "ppdev: user-space parallel port driver" (from the source, just looks like a "nothing wrong" message)

# modprobe lp yields "lp: driver loaded but no devices found"

lspci doesn't report any parallel thingy

neither does /proc/ioports

/proc/sys/dev/parport only contains a default directory

Of course I don't have any /dev/lp entry, but I've always had to mknod it myself.

I don't really know where to look or what to try to get this board to show up. Some one got a hunch?Last edited by gourgou on Wed Sep 21, 2011 12:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

post lspci and .config please

----------

## gourgou

Here you go:

# lspci

.config

----------

## roarinelk

try and set CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

What's the cards name and manufacturer?

----------

## gourgou

No better: nothing changed in lspci or other, no matter the order I modprobe them in.

In particuliar, parport_serial pulls parport_pc in, not the other way around. Since parport_pc is supposed to handle PCI extension cards, I believe it shows that parport_serial doesn't help here.

I'd have to open my box to give you the maker/model. I'll do it Soon™ ;)

----------

## gourgou

Ok, I've finally looked that up, the chip on the card is a WCH CH352L.

I suppose it's this one:

 *lspci -v wrote:*   

> 03:07.0 Serial controller: Device 4348:5053 (rev 10) (prog-if 02 [16550])
> 
> Subsystem: Device 4348:5053
> 
> Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21
> ...

 

I'm gonna try the blob-based solution proposed here.

…

No joy. But that was predictable, since it looks like I'm trying to mix a 32bit blob into my 64bit kernel. The local service gave me some "/dev/ttyS4 device not found" error message… not sure whether I usually have it or if it was new, though.

I guess I'll just have to drop that dumb card and eventually get a USB chord for my printer. I hate USB but hey, at least I shall get a decent transfer rate to my printer ;-)

----------

## gourgou

Works better with a USB cable

… and the USB Printer Support module

… and without a stubbornly antiquated ppd ;-D

----------

